# 5D mark ii or 70d



## amegna (Feb 21, 2015)

Good morning Ive been upgrading my canon slr every couple of years xti .. xsi .. t3i.. time for upgrade..
I was thinking about purchasing 70d (new) or getting a 5d mark ii ( for $850.00 ) witch is from a friend who is going to upgrade to the mark iii ...most of my lenses are EF... camera is photos ...being that I have a video camera... ????


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Read up on the differences between a crop body and FF. 
I know of no reason that I would want a 70d over a 5D II.


----------



## donn (Feb 21, 2015)

I use my 7D over my FFs during the times I need an extra reach and if the lighting is great. Other than that, I use FF. I get better images on low lights with high ISOs, I love the shallower DOF of the FF. 

Both of the Camera youre choosing between are nice. Youll have a better AF from the 70D, youll get cleaner images with high ISO on the 5D and shallower DOF. The only thing I dont like with MY 5d II is its metering. I still use my 5D ii in situations I need 2 bodies.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 21, 2015)

amegna said:


> I was thinking about purchasing 70d (new) or getting a 5d mark ii ( for $850.00 )



Simple: Do you want higher fps and an autofocus system for tracking? Or are ok to trade center-point only focus & recompose for better low-light capability and thinner depth of field?

*PS: Why am I replying to a 1st poster who probably will never come back and didn't spend 5 minutes of google'ing about the issue :-o ? Oh my, you never know, probably I'm wrong this time...


----------



## amegna (Feb 21, 2015)

Acutualy I"ve been reading about both cameras for days now .. between FF and Crop ... but also wanted to know what everybody else thinks before making a choice ...I appreciate the feed back...


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 21, 2015)

amegna said:


> Acutualy I"ve been reading about both cameras for days now .. between FF and Crop ... but also wanted to know what everybody else thinks before making a choice ...I appreciate the feed back...



Most that buy a FF camera seldom use the crop body after that.
The 5d II is the way to go.

The exception is if you have no skill. If your shooting skill is limited to knowing what the auto settings do then go with the 70D.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 21, 2015)

amegna said:


> Acutualy I"ve been reading about both cameras for days now .. between FF and Crop ... but also wanted to know what everybody else thinks before making a choice ...I appreciate the feed back...



In that case, please let us detain you from writing what your personal pros and cons are so we can comment on them - this saves copy/pasting standard ff vs crop text and will probably more helpful. The most important questions are - what do you shoot anyway? What are your exact lenses?



takesome1 said:


> Most that buy a FF camera seldom use the crop body after that. The 5d II is the way to go. The exception is if you have no skill. If your shooting skill is limited to knowing what the auto settings do then go with the 70D.



I disagree, a lot. A lot of photogs "upgrade" to the more expensive ff later on, and at the same time they have learned to shoot better. That's why there's the fallacy that your shots get better *because* you're using ff. But for anything that moves, even the 6d is abysmal, never mind the older 5d2 which even has less fps and af points.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2015)

It is simply a matter of what your usage is.

The 70D had autofocus for video, while the 5D MK II has better low light response, and will give better IQ and wider angles given the same lens.

If you find that you are using telephoto lenses a lot, the 5D will appear to be much wider, so you will need a longer telephoto lens to get the same view.

Autofocus is not a issue for me, I've taken many action photos with my 5D MK II with great results.

I looked at new 70D's several times, and I wanted to like it, but it just turned me off each time.


----------



## amegna (Feb 21, 2015)

The lenses I got 50mm 1.8 70-300 IS 28-135 mm al ef .... I usualy don't shoot auto ..I shoot mostly landscapes and street photography


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13072918705/lightbox/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8581743947/lightbox/


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 21, 2015)

amegna said:


> The lenses I got 50mm 1.8 70-300 IS 28-135 mm al ef



Expect these older and mediocre lenses to be soft in the corners on ff, unless you stop down a lot, that's why I asked. Some lenses benefit from having only the center piece of the glass used, I had this experience with my good ol' 28-105 "golden ring" usm lens.



amegna said:


> I shoot mostly landscapes and street photography



Ok, then the 5d2 it is for you, no question 'bout it if you want thinner dof for street. If you shoot iso 100 on tripod the 70d will also do of course, but then again so will any Rebel as you've demonstrated with the nice shots in your gallery.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Most that buy a FF camera seldom use the crop body after that. The 5d II is the way to go. The exception is if you have no skill. If your shooting skill is limited to knowing what the auto settings do then go with the 70D.
> ...



They learned to shoot better and they learned they have improved results using a FF camera rather than a crop body. 
I would use a crop body in a second if I am able to improve my results with this tool. I do use my 7D II when shooting small sitting birds with my 500mm, for anything else I am taking a different body and even the abysmal 5D II. 
There may be A LOT of photogs that are clueless and do credit their improved skill level to a new body. I would hope that most can distinguish skill from equipment. This idea is on par with the "beautiful picture, you must have a very nice camera" comment.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 21, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> for anything else I am taking a different body and even the abysmal 5D II.



Riiiiight, try tracking a running horse towards you with an outer (non-cross, f5.6 precision) point of the 6d or 5d2 with 4fps and buffer of a couple of seconds. Then we'll talk again on things that can be learned and things that simply won't work or with a keeper rate of 10% :-\

Of course these 10% have a stellar iq and blow any crop sensor out of the water, but my observation is that people only look at the keepers and quickly forgot about all those shots that were lost due to mediocre equipment.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > for anything else I am taking a different body and even the abysmal 5D II.
> ...



10% rate? Running horse? From experience I can tell you that is poor skill, I never had a keeper rate that low with the 5D II, even with birds. I never had a problem with the 5D II tracking a horse that is for sure. Frame rate and burst limit a problem sure. I wouldn't worry about running horses with the 5D II. 

If the OP is a birder that would be a reason to consider the crop body. If action is their thing I am not sure I would recommend either of these bodies. Look for a used 1D III, I have seen several lately in this price range.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 22, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Riiiiight, try tracking a running horse towards you with an outer (non-cross, f5.6 precision) point of the 6d or 5d2 with 4fps and buffer of a couple of seconds. Then we'll talk again on things that can be learned and things that simply won't work or with a keeper rate of 10% :-\
> ...



No, birds is easy, it's the winter fur without contrast or reflections that the 6d refuses to focus on.

Stating from remote diagnosis that this is poor skill (nor camera settings) is of course your prerogative, but it's also presumptuously wrong as I can say in this one case. There is only so much skill you can have when holding an af point on horses' heads that moves towards you. And with this, the pixel-sharp(!) keeper rate is extremely low, the non-cross af system simply fails to pick up any pattern.

And I have to say, boy, I'd like to have your self-confidence, life has to be a lot easier with less doubts


----------



## dak723 (Feb 22, 2015)

If it is possible, perhaps your friend who is selling the FF will let you borrow it for a couple days. You will find that FF is very different if you are used to crop. The depth of field is smaller which may be a good thing or bad depending on what and how you shoot. The change in the angle of view and the reach will also be noticeable. Our answers may be helpful, but won't help you nearly as much as taking even just a few pics with a FF camera in your hands. When I went to a full frame from crop, I ended up buying another crop which I use far more - only using the FF for landscapes.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



I own four different camera bodies and I use the appropriate body at the time.
I expressed my opinion of which body to choose if he only had one.
Your points are based on one example and you over exaggerated the results. This was the only "remote diagnosis" I made.


----------



## candc (Feb 22, 2015)

amegna said:


> The lenses I got 50mm 1.8 70-300 IS 28-135 mm al ef .... I usualy don't shoot auto ..I shoot mostly landscapes and street photography
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13072918705/lightbox/
> ...



nice photos, from what i see you shoot i would say the 5dii is the way to go. the 6d would be even better if you can get it.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Feb 23, 2015)

candc said:


> amegna said:
> 
> 
> > The lenses I got 50mm 1.8 70-300 IS 28-135 mm al ef .... I usualy don't shoot auto ..I shoot mostly landscapes and street photography
> ...



Sounds like a great price on the 5D Mark II. Agree that for not much more a used 6D might be had.... FF is the way to go for what you're shooting, imho


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 23, 2015)

dak723 said:


> If it is possible, perhaps your friend who is selling the FF will let you borrow it for a couple days. You will find that FF is very different if you are used to crop. The depth of field is smaller which may be a good thing or bad depending on what and how you shoot. The change in the angle of view and the reach will also be noticeable. Our answers may be helpful, but won't help you nearly as much as taking even just a few pics with a FF camera in your hands. When I went to a full frame from crop, I ended up buying another crop which I use far more - only using the FF for landscapes.



I think that's the best advice you can get at this point.


----------



## eninja (Mar 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It is simply a matter of what your usage is.
> 
> The 70D had autofocus for video, while the 5D MK II has better low light response, and will give better IQ and wider angles given the same lens.
> 
> ...



70D af not working with 50L. As far as I am concerned.
Im stuck with live view.


----------

